# Smoke hollow smoker



## ChefWard (May 10, 2020)

I’ve been having trouble with my smoke hollow propane smoker. It’s a 44 inch smoker. The burner on the left side keeps going out. The propane is fine and has been tested on other grills to make sure. 
I’m not sure what the problem is. Smoke hollow has been no help at all. As many emails as I’ve sent and also called them, still no reply.
Help me!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

Have you checked the venturies for spider webs?


----------



## ChefWard (May 10, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Have you checked the venturies for spider webs?


I haven’t. Where is the venturies?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

The venturis are usually located on the main tube leading from the control knob to the burner.

This video is for a masterbuilt LP smoker, but the principle is the same for most all propane smokers.  
Sounds like the gas line on yours may either be clogged or the control valve has gone bad.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

Keep in mind that Smoke Hollow was bought out by Masterbuilt a couple of years ago and they still brand some of their smokers as Smoke Hollow.

I've included a link to Masterbuilt's customer service portal as this is their prefered method of contact.  Might be worth a shot to see if you get a better response.







						Contact Masterbuilt®
					

We're here if you need help with a Masterbuilt® product. Submit a request and we'll get you back up and running.




					journey.masterbuilt.com


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

Also, I take that your model uses a burner tube like this?









						44241-09   44
					

44" Burner Tube Fits Model 44241G2 44241GW PS4400 PS4415 SH19053619




					www.smoke-hollow.com


----------



## ChefWard (May 10, 2020)

Yes it does.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 10, 2020)

ChefWard said:


> Yes it does.



I'd take it off, inspect it, and give it a few good blasts with compressed air,  and then try it again to see if it stays lit. 
Like I said, if it isn't clogged up, then most likely the problem is in the control valve itself.  
Valves aren't easily repairable. 
But let's start with the simple and inexpensive things first.


----------



## BJS6153 (Jul 29, 2020)

The regulator went bad on my 4 year old Smoke Hollow 38202G. I contacted the phone number provided and was redirected to a web site, where the part is nowhere to be found. I did fill out an on-line request form, and 3 weeks later I receive an email from Masterbuilt telling me that if the part isn't available on-line, I should try some third party on-line retails (which I had already done). That is really, really horrible customer service from Masterbuilt.


----------

